# On the Mat... Online Kenpo Series



## True2Kenpo (May 2, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Greetings.

The UPK is very excited to announce a special online series that will feature technique breakdowns, special guest instructors, and many other future developements.

Please check out our demo clip at-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Good journey and see you on the mat!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE


----------



## tarabos (May 4, 2004)

looks cool Josh, but some people might be having trouble viewing the video. it didn't work for me. i had grab the direct link for the movie from your code to see it.


----------



## True2Kenpo (May 5, 2004)

Tarabos,

Thank you very much for the recommendation and concern.  I am definitely going to look into it and provide a better viewing media source.  If you have any suggestions, please let me know.  I would like to make this work with ease and allow everyone to enjoy it.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE


----------



## tarabos (May 5, 2004)

i usually don't prefer to embed video on a page, i just make it easy and provide a direct link like this:

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/Crystal_UPK_Edit_MPEG.mpg

but that might not be for you. one last thing i'll say is that the movie is an mpeg, you might have better luck using quicktime as the player for you page rather than windows media viewer, might work out a little better for you.


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 5, 2004)

It opened the quick time for me. Maybe it's related to your browser's plugins/extension preferences?

By the way, I also think providing a link as well as the embedded clip is a good idea. I've always had to go to the source page of Tatum's TOW to watch it correctly.

By the way, and before I forgot, good job Joshua!


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 5, 2004)

Cool video!


----------

